# Royal with Cheeeeese



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever replaced all of their fluids with Royal Purple? I'm seriously considering this, but it'll be some good cash spent, so I'd like your opinions first!

Thanks all,
Dave


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

*Royal Purple*

I watched this on Horse Power TV.They took a Camaro and ran it on the dyno for a base line,I don't remember the number's.Then replaced trans. fluid,diff fluid,and engine oil with RP.Ran the same car on the dyno with an 11hp gain.I may be wrong on the hp gain but it was more tha just a few ponies.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes. Brake fluid, rear diff and trans. Worth every penny -- particularly in the tranny. Engine, of course, gets Mobil 1 -- which dropped its operating temperature by 20%.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

what are the opinions out there comparing royal purple to amsoil for tranny, and other lubes? i use mobil one for engine oil.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

I changed mine after a few thousand miles. Haven't dynoed it so I can't say it gave me more HP. I haven't changed the brake fluid yet. I am waiting for stainless braided lines. I have heard of some people having gear whine from the diff that went away after going synthetic. I haven't paid any attention to mine. 

*B A, what kind of wheels are those? PM me with info, PLEASE!*


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> what are the opinions out there comparing royal purple to amsoil for tranny, and other lubes? i use mobil one for engine oil.


I went with RP (Synchromax) because it seems to be designed specifically for manuals that were originally filled with ATF or motor oil. From what I gather, Amsoil has synthetic ATF or a synchromax fluid that's a 5w-30 oil. I might be wrong but that's the difference, I think. That's just for the tranny, I'm sticking w/ Mobil 1 Extended Performance for the engine.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> I watched this on Horse Power TV.They took a Camaro and ran it on the dyno for a base line,I don't remember the number's.Then replaced trans. fluid,diff fluid,and engine oil with RP.Ran the same car on the dyno with an 11hp gain.I may be wrong on the hp gain but it was more tha just a few ponies.


I remember that episode! It was an 8rwhp gain. I think I may have it on tape somewhere. HotRod TV did the same on an 05 Mustang GT and got 6rwhp. Not bad for a fluid change. I wouldn't do it just to get more HP but if your fluids need changed at the time, then do it! You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

WOWHUH said:


> I remember that episode! It was an 8rwhp gain. I think I may have it on tape somewhere. HotRod TV did the same on an 05 Mustang GT and got 6rwhp. Not bad for a fluid change. I wouldn't do it just to get more HP but if your fluids need changed at the time, then do it! You won't be disapointed.


In my opinion, that show was pure advertising hype. What kind of fluid was in the car before the change? How old was it? Did they put in another synthetic such as Mobil 1 after RP and run another dyno?



> what are the opinions out there comparing royal purple to amsoil for tranny, and other lubes? i use mobil one for engine oil.


RP Synchromax seems to be the forum darling for the tranny, but... RP does not list that tranny as meeting GM Dexron III standards, which is what the owners manual and Tremec recommend for the tranny. AMSOIL does make a similar fluid, the AMSOIL Synthetic Synchromesh Transmission Fluid (5w30), but again, this doesn't meet Dexron III standards. I use AMSOIL ATF in the Tremec tranny in my Z06 as this fluid does meet Dexron III standards. 

AMSOIL has started to included RP in their comparative oil testing. Here is a recent one done on motorcycle oils. Draw your own conclusion as to how RP stacks up against the other top motorcycle oils.
AMSOIL Motorcycle Oil "White Paper" (1 MB pdf file)
:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> what are the opinions out there comparing royal purple to amsoil for tranny, and other lubes? i use mobil one for engine oil.


I used RP 5w-30 in my engine and rear end in my race car....bearings always came out in GREAT shape and never had an issue with rear end concerning ring & pinion lubrication or noise from same...4.86 in a 9" ford .


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> In my opinion, that show was pure advertising hype. What kind of fluid was in the car before the change? How old was it? Did they put in another synthetic such as Mobil 1 after RP and run another dyno?...


The GT was brand new, so what ever fluid Ford put in it. The GTO has synthetic in it already (according to the owners manual recommended fluid) so I'm sure it won't be as much gains. The LS1 Camaro was an older model, maybe late 90's. I'm thinking it had castrol or equivilant. When they do the advertisements, I'm sure they do a comparison from regular oit to synthetic. In my opinion, any synthetic is better than regular oil.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> In my opinion, that show was pure advertising hype. What kind of fluid was in the car before the change? How old was it? Did they put in another synthetic such as Mobil 1 after RP and run another dyno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the expert and the one that would know, but...RP does list Synchromax as a honest to goodness true manual fluid for manuals that were originally filled with motor oil and automatic trans fluid. True, it won't meet GM's specs, but it meets ModBoss' specs...it even has that stinky gear oil smell to it.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ModBoss2 said:


> You're the expert and the one that would know, but...RP does list Synchromax as a honest to goodness true manual fluid for manuals that were originally filled with motor oil and automatic trans fluid. True, it won't meet GM's specs, but it meets ModBoss' specs...it even has that stinky gear oil smell to it.


I agree with you... but I am still uncomfortable with it, especially for a car under warranty. I'd hate for someone to have tranny problems and the dealer find out a non-Dexron III fluid was used and then claim the customer was at fault and not honor the warranty. 

When the new AMSOIL Synthetic Synchromesh Transmission Fluid (5w30) came out last year, I initially planned on switching to it. It's product description reads much like the RP Synchromax, including these words "specifically designed for manual transmissions and transaxles with synchromesh systems" and "contains friction modifiers for superior synchronizer compatibility and smooth shifting".

But, I asked the AMSOIL technical support office about switching and they recommended sticking with the AMSOIL ATF. Shortly thereafter, they came out with this guide, Transmission Fluid Recommendations that showed for the T-56 Tremec requiring Dexron III to use the ATF. 

Who knows. Even AMSOILs guide shows a different fluid for the same gearbox in the Viper. :confused


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Subdriver said:


> I agree with you... but I am still uncomfortable with it, especially for a car under warranty. I'd hate for someone to have tranny problems and the dealer find out a non-Dexron III fluid was used and then claim the customer was at fault and not honor the warranty.
> 
> When the new AMSOIL Synthetic Synchromesh Transmission Fluid (5w30) came out last year, I initially planned on switching to it. It's product description reads much like the RP Synchromax, including these words "specifically designed for manual transmissions and transaxles with synchromesh systems" and "contains friction modifiers for superior synchronizer compatibility and smooth shifting".
> 
> ...


I've always wondered and worried about manuals that are filled with ATF. Because it's better for manuals or better for fuel economy? I know they won't work well with the old thick differential fluids, but ATF is just a compromise to get the best fuel ratings, imo. And I still bet it's who you talk to when and if you go in for warranty work. If you tell Mr. Clipboard that I'm having trouble with my transmission...and BTW I switched to synthetic ATF, some might not register it as an excuse not to warranty it because of the old rumors that synthetic ATF will damage the friction material, and others might look at you like you purposely just ran over their dog, then tell you that the entire bill is on you. My transmission is working much better already.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info...I'll probably start with the tranny fluid!

Gracias!!
Davearty:


----------

